# Canadian Immigration for Australian Permanent Residence



## sengg82 (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi,
Can someone with Australian Permanent Residence Visa apply for Canadian federal skilled Immigration?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Yes, provided that the applicant meets all the criteria.

Canada is an independent country that makes its own rules and laws, including immigration regulations.

Having Permanent Residency in Australia has no bearing on whether or not an applicant will receive a work permit for Canada... Australia does not make immigration policy for Canada.


----------



## sengg82 (Aug 25, 2014)

If someone gets a Canadian PR what impact does it has on Australian Permanent Resident Visa?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

sengg82 said:


> If someone gets a Canadian PR what impact does it has on Australian Permanent Resident Visa?


Canadian Permanent Residency has absolutely NO impact on Australian Permanent Residency.

Australia is an independent country.

Canada is an independent country.


If you have Australian Permanent Residency and you want to keep it, you are going to have to follow the rules set by the Australian Government.

If you subsequently gain Canadian Permanent Residency and you want to keep that, you will have to follow the rules set down by the Canadian Government. 

The Canadian government reserves the right to revoke your Canada Permanent Residence status if you spend too much time outside of Canada, and I would imagine the same would hold true for Australia as well.


----------



## sengg82 (Aug 25, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## johnchacko (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi ,

I am from India. I recently applied(6th July14 )for FSW - Electrical & Electronics engineers category(Ielts-7). . Anyone had any idea how long it will take to get accounted in FSW quee..

Regards,
John


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

johnchacko said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I am from India. I recently applied(6th July14 )for FSW - Electrical & Electronics engineers category(Ielts-7). . Anyone had any idea how long it will take to get accounted in FSW quee..
> 
> ...



Why are you asking this question in _this_ thread?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

johnchacko said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I am from India. I recently applied(6th July14 )for FSW - Electrical & Electronics engineers category(Ielts-7). . Anyone had any idea how long it will take to get accounted in FSW quee..
> 
> ...


You need to wait for around 2 months as CIC is currently working on May 16-20 applications.

P.S. As colchar mentioned, this is the wrong thread to post this query.


----------

